# Yogurt melt and pour base



## CTAnton (Sep 27, 2017)

I was poking around online finding the recommended rate for yogurt powder for my CP soaps.  I was surprised after poking around more there are no major suppliers for yogurt melt and pour base. Anyone know of a source or d you incorporate the powder? There is a person selling 8 pounds of yogurt base for a lot of money online....well over 50 dollars....just wondering...


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2017)

I think that you can incorporate about 1 tablespoon of powdered goat's milk (dissolved in a little hot water) per pound of base.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 28, 2017)

I believe the general rule of thumb for M&P is 3% additives including EO/FO. I would dissolve the yogurt powder maybe in your FO?? and add to heated base.


----------

